# Down-regging: Buserelin & other advice



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Thought I'd just write this, as there seem to be so many 'Cycle Buddies' and general hospital and area lines of questioning / threads, but it would be helpful (to me, and I'd hope to others!) to have different threads for different IVF phases... Maybe this already exists somewhere deep in the forum, but I couldn't find it!

I've just started my first round of IVF (long-protocol after an 'unexplained' diagnosis) and started injecting Buserelin this morning. Not as scary as I'd thought it would be, but DH did it this first time - I made sure to look the whole time to get used to it! Only annoying bits were managing to get as few bubbles in there as possible (you think you put more than your dose in there, and then once the bubbles are out, not enough left! Had to fill the syringe 3 times!), and filling the syringe (holding the bottle of Buserelin while holding the syringe and pulling back the plunger top was more awkward than I'd thought it would be!). The injection site felt ok, but I definitely felt heat and pressure when pushing the drug into my skin, and when my DH was doing it too quickly it definitely hurt. My thighs are meatier than my tummy, but I think it'll be hard for me to self-inject into the back of my thigh... Shame, it didn't hurt too much there!

No side effects yet, but as it's been my first day, I'm sure I've got plenty of time for them to develop  

Any tips and tricks about timing (does it really have to be at the exact same time every day?), injection, etc. would be appreciated! 

xx


----------



## LilaF (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi MariMar

I'm also on my first cycle of ivf for 'unexplained' infertility.  I am on day 5 of buserelin and no side effects at all yet but i think it takes a while to 'switch off' your hormones so don't think I've got away with it yet.

This is the first time I've had to inject myself but I am a medical person (!) so used to drawing up meds and inflicting them on others!  Do you have 1ml syringes and two different sized needles?  If so, I find the best way to draw up (and avoid bubbles) is to put the big needle (with syringe attached) into the bottle and turn whole thing pretty much upside down.  Pull back the needle so that the tip is well within the fluid and pull back on the plunger with my right hand (holding the vial and syringe in my left hand).  As long as the tip of the needle is in the fluid at all times you shouldn't get many bubbles.

What dose are you taking?  I'm taking 0.5ml so I pull the plunger back to about 0.7ml and holding it in the same position (vial at the top), then push the plunger back in to 0.5ml and voila(!!) bubbles gone!!

Sorry, that was quite a long winded description, I hope it makes sense!

I was told that as long as I take it in the morning it doesn't matter if it's a few hours out in either direction, which is good as I enjoy my weekend lie ins!

Good luck!

Lila x x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi both,
I hope your injections continue to go well and you stay free of side effects.

I'm on buserelin nasal spray, on day 11 today. So far, my worst days for side effects were days 5-9. Bloating, dull cramping and a little spotting days 5-8, and weirdly emotional on day 9 (my b-i-l who lives with us decided he was cooking when I had plans to do it! Lol)
I've been symptom free for the last 2 days and am feeling normal again
I'm just hoping that af will show up in the next day or 2 so I can really get going.

My biggest piece of advice is to make sure you drink a lot of water to help your kidneys and liver along. That and take some time each day for yourself, to relax or do something you enjoy.

I hope that your treatments go well.
Mel x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I also did the 'pull the plunger further than you need, then push it back down to let some out' technique. It does get rid oif the bubbles the easiest I think! I did mine myself into my stomach but I do have a bit of extra padding there.  Timing isn't crucial with buserelin; as long as you do it around the same time, within a 1-2 hour window, you're fine. I did mine on an evening after dinner but others take it on a morning. Good luck to you all.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Same here, bottle upside down, make sure the needle stays under the level of fluid, draw back further than the 0.5 mark then push the plunger back to 0.5 to get rid of any bubbles that might be in there. I'm sure i had a notch on the side of the bottles so i could easily tilt the needles when the bottle started to run low, made getting the last dose out a ton easier.

I've also got extra padding on my belly so all my injections go there.. very very slowly I might add. I found counting to 30 while I injected was a low enough flow for it not to hurt at all, still got the slight rash and itch after but thats to be expected.

As for timing mine were always done as close to 1:30pm as possible. Clinic told me any time was fine as long as it was almost the same time everyday. I ended up setting an alarm on my phone - good advice from a friend and she knew how forgetful I was lol. 

Good luck ladies  I'll be a couple months behind you


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

Thanks for all the responses - really touched that people got back to me, and it's so good to hear others' stories and experiences... Like we're all in it together  

I'm on the 0.5 dose of Buserelin, and am now on Day 4 of taking it. Thanks for all the tips on injecting - they really helped! DH did the first injection, and now I'm off... Injections aren't really as horrific as I'd thought they'd be. Not nice, but doable. Am now injecting into my tummy, as though it's not as fatty as my thighs and love handles, it's easier for me to do myself and control the syringe with! Gets a little bit itchy and splotchy immediately afterwards, but that seems to go away pretty quickly. I'm making sure to switch spots properly, as two days in a row of roughly the same area made the itchiness reappear later in the second day.

No side-effects yet as far as I know, but I am feeling quite tired and a bit achey... Not sure if this is because of PMT (should get AF by the end of the week) or the drugs?! Anyone have any personal experiences with side-effects?

Hope all is well with all of you and treatments are coming along nicely!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i used to get dh to get the injection ready and then i just did 'the stabby part'. his bigger hands managed the syringe filling better than mine. i agree with whoever said inject slowly.

if you're using the tiny needles buserelin's fine..


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you might get dry skin down/regging so plenty of lipbalm/moisturiser to hand x


----------

